
A Biohacker Regrets Publicly Injecting Himself with CRISPR - anarbadalov
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/02/biohacking-stunts-crispr/553511/?single_page=true
======
tomtimtall
Honestly sounds a lot like he doesn’t regret doing it. He regrets that others
are following his example. As for his business it completely sounds like he’s
knowingly selling these kits to people who inject themselves but is trying to
use the “for educational usage” as a legal cover.

CRISPR has great potential but it’s in everyones best interest if people and
companies like this are shut down. Clinical studies take time for a reason.
The PR announcements of “we discovered a cure for X” come out when drugs have
only been tested in mice and rats. There’s a reason we spend 5-10 Years after
that before a viable drug hits the market. No one is interested in slowing
down entry to market. But these jackasses aren’t innovating or helping anyone
by simply skipping all testing and “crowd sourcing” the clinical trials
without any legal or moral responsibility.

------
IntronExon
Can we stop calling them “biohackers” and just call them careless, fame-hungry
morons? I mean give me a break, even his introspection comes in the form of a
published interview. This is to sciemce what jumping off a cliff without a
parachute is to sports.

~~~
schoen
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-
experimentation_in_medici...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-
experimentation_in_medicine) seems like a subtle topic; as the article points
out, a number of these experimenters died or were seriously harmed by their
experiments, while others were celebrated for their discoveries. (That's not
to express an opinion on the value or foolhardiness of some recent self-
experiments is.)

~~~
IntronExon
Please don’t associate actual scientists making a sacrifice for the greater
good with these assholes!

